

You’re Dead, Unless You Tweet Otherwise - edw519
http://techcrunch.com/2010/07/07/youre-dead-unless-you-tweet-otherwise/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29&utm_content=My+Yahoo

======
wfjackson3
I bet most people on here don't like legal action, but this sort of trend
seems like the kind of thing a libel lawyer or two could help to curb. The
author seems to think people will do this ad naseum, but perhaps not if there
are known consequences.

